# layout in place



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

Man this has taken 3 weeks until this point... lots of tweeking on the track.. I do have some issues, but I think I can work them out... Turtle bay is in place and running fine... this is 6' x 9' and I built it in the warehouse first and moved the whole thing in one piece. had to lift it up and over the fish tank.. it is attached to the wall. the tank is a stand alone item.. it I have problems, then I can move it out... here is a link.... what do you guys think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auXO_FcA-HU


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a good start. Turtle Bay is definitely unique.
Maybe you should try to place the you tube link in your signature.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

static pictures plz. cant youtube from work


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

pictures one before I put in the room, and one in the room..... and yes it is hard to get to the back....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like it's coming along nice!
What did you do scare the _____ out of the turtle? LOL

You might want to add some protection were the train comes off the bridge at Turtle Bay.
You wouldn't want the engine to derail there it wound go right in the drink.
Maybe a little plaster to make it look like rocks would work in case it derailed at that spot.

Or maybe another bridge so it spans the entire gap over Turtle Bay?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Cope said:


> pictures one before I put in the room, and one in the room..... and yes it is hard to get to the back....


All I see is red X's in these two pictures you posted Cope


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

*pic with some rock*

I made the rock from a mold, and to the right, that is broken up ceiling tile.... nice effect.... the black is pond foam....


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i can see the pics fine from here.
wow, that is quite some progress


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about. Looking good! 
What do you have the whole shop working on it?

The extra bridge protects the turtle from a run away engine dropping on his head now.

Are you still planning on adding real running water somewhere too?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> All I see is red X's in these two pictures you posted Cope


I see his pictures fine too.
Maybe your security is set to high?

I don't think a pop up blocker would do that, do you?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not know what it is because I can view every other attachment here on the forums, including other ones posted by Cope... It is just the ones in this particular thread that I can not see 

Test:

EDIT: Whatever, apparently I can see the one I just posted though... Oh well...


----------



## Cope (Aug 17, 2009)

I am the only one working on this.... I work for 4 hours after work every day... and most of the weekends... see next thread for the real water...


----------

